# برنامج بور بوينت يشرح انواع دورات التبريد



## زيد سمير المعمار (19 سبتمبر 2008)

لسلام عليكم برنامج مفيد لكل مهندس تبريد يوضح انواع دورات التبريد مع صورة لكل نوع نسالكم الدعاء ارجو من الاخوة ممن لديه معلومات حول دورة تبريد intermittimt absorption cycle او اي تصاميم عنها] ان يرسلها لي مع الشكر

مشاهدة المرفق Chapter03 (PPTminimizer).rar


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الحربي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ زيد المعمار 
الله يجزاك الف خير 
وشكرا لجهودك ياغالي


----------



## بحب الهندسه (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جسر الأمل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور.............


----------



## السياب احمد (14 أكتوبر 2008)

عاشت ايدك والتوفيق من الله


----------



## هشام حربى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير 

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (18 أكتوبر 2008)

اسعدني مروركم اخوتي بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سامرغازى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بك اخي زيد


----------



## hooold (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور جداً.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف خليل قاسم (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله حيراً وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## hazemsakr (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## amr fathy (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rasmi (26 ديسمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## eng_salma (26 ديسمبر 2008)

عفوا : اجد صعوبه في تحميل المف المرفق

مالسبب.؟


----------



## حازم نجم (26 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## حازم نجم (26 ديسمبر 2008)

فقط اضغطي على الرابط او بالزر الايمن للماوس ثم save target as وان شاء الله خير


----------



## مهندس وسام العبيدي (11 يناير 2009)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك على هذا التعب


----------



## bobstream (12 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## مينا سمير (13 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 

الله يباركلك


----------



## eslam elzeny (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأخى العزيز


----------



## قحطان العابدي (23 أغسطس 2009)

مشككككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررر أخي الكريم


----------



## م_سليمان أبو الحسن (18 فبراير 2010)

جزااااااااااااك الله كل خير وزادك من العلم


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## anwer hamdy (18 فبراير 2010)

please let me know some information about air compressor


----------



## anwer hamdy (18 فبراير 2010)

what are kinds of dryers


----------



## هيف (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## hado (22 فبراير 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سمير شربك (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند عبدالله (8 أبريل 2010)

*نصرالدين بدوي - الخرطوم - سودان*

انا نصرالدين بدؤي من السودان اريد ان اعرف عن السرموكنغ -واين اجد افضل الموقع العربية المتخصصه التي تساعد المهندسين ليعرفو عنة اكثر


----------



## مهند عبدالله (8 أبريل 2010)

:17::56::82::33:انا نصرالدين بدؤي من السودان اريد ان اعرف عن السرموكنغ -واين اجد افضل الموقع العربية المتخصصه التي تساعد المهندسين ليعرفو عنة اكثر


----------



## خادم محمد (8 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much very much very much very much


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور لقد اسعدتنا


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بسيوني حسن (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور اخي علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## alfares2 (13 أبريل 2010)

شـــكرآ اخي


----------



## egole (15 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزاك الف خير 
وشكرا لجهودك ياغالي


----------



## alake (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## waleeeed (15 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## اسامه13 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

برنامج رائع مشكور على المجهود


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## فراس محمد جاسم (28 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## ابن العراق الوفي (29 أغسطس 2011)

بارك اللة بكم


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير 

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

